# Grindhouse



## KnightofLightning (Apr 7, 2007)

Has anyone seen Grindhouse, the Rodriguez Terentino Double-Feature yet? I really want to see it but I want to see what other people think about it first.


----------



## Nico (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a bit more interested in the reviews for the moment being. Though, this is something completely different and revived from most action films.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 7, 2007)

The "fake trailers" look interesting..."Werewolf Women of the SS"...lol


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm gonna check it out, looks like fun.  But I'm real tired of Tarantino aping his influences instead of trying to pave new ground with something original.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 7, 2007)

Cant wait to see it, there is no movie genre that I love more than Exploitation movies so this will be perfect for me! ^^

and also another cool thing is that the fake tralier They Call Him Machete is turning into a full lenght movie also but its gonna be a direct to dvd release!


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 7, 2007)

I found it to be good especially when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Terentino made his cameo's


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm interested to see it, but I'm not sure when I'll get the time to go watch it.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 8, 2007)

Just saw it today and ive gotta say its the best f**kin movie (other then 300) ive seen this year

its a freakin must see!


----------



## Yosha (Apr 8, 2007)

The movie was awesome but so fucked up.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 9, 2007)

Absurdly awesome movie.  Planet Terror was just ridiculously funny the whole way through, and Death Proof kept an air of seriousness until completely blowing it out of the water.
The preview for Thanksgiving was memorable, and Machete was just hilarious.

This is one of those movies you absolutely have to get to a theatre and see.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 9, 2007)

I wanna. the chick with the gun leg looks sick.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Apr 9, 2007)

Ohmygodohmygodohmygod this movie was awesome. I CRIED laughing during Planet Terror (I hadn't laughed that hard in two years) and the ending to Deathproof was perhaps the most satisfying ending ever.

Oh, and the fake trailers were awesome too.

Pretty much everything about the movie was pure genius.


----------



## Predator (Apr 9, 2007)

it was fucking awsome

Planet terror, kept me laughing threw the entire Deathproof was awsome, even though it made me sad that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kurt russel turned out to be a pussy when he was face with death 


 But I loved the ending to it =D

And whats better than both those two movies combined? their awsome fake trailers, thats what. Come on, who wants to go see a movie about a double crossed mexican called Machete? OR face off with the hot babes of the SS that turn out to be some werewolves? or thanksgiving, where at the end of the trailer u see the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 psycho killer just raping a turkey 




It kept me laughing all the way through.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 9, 2007)

I just gotta watch this movie for the girl with a gun for a pegleg that looks super laugh out loud.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2007)

Wait, what?

This movie is actually good? 

I saw the previews, and thought it looked like the worst movie ever made. Especially gunleg. :S


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

^Not at all. I watched it last night, and I agree that it was one of the best movies this year. I'm hardly disappointed from a Tarentino movie so that can be expected.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 9, 2007)

This movie was aweosome..... SO awesome. 

The trailers within the movie were hilarious......... 

"DON'T! DON'T! DON'T! DON'T! DON'T! DON'T! DON'T! DON'T!"


----------



## Noah (Apr 9, 2007)

Rose McGowan is the best cyborg pirate ever.

(Thanksgiving)


----------



## Flavor (Apr 9, 2007)

I have to say it was a rocking film. Kurt Russel was badass until well watch the movie to see why. Still I find the Thanksgiving trailer my least favorite.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 9, 2007)

Flavor said:


> Still I find the Thanksgiving trailer my least favorite.



Really? Its the exact opposite for me.  The only trailer that even came close to Thanksgiving was 'Don't' IMO.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 9, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> This movie is actually good?
> 
> I saw the previews, and thought it looked like the worst movie ever made. Especially gunleg. :S



Well then you will probably not like it because when I saw the previews I was stoked. You just have to be a fan of those two directors.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 10, 2007)

I like Robert Rodrieguez but I'm not a big Tarantino fan. I didn't like Tarantino's other flicks, "Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill, " or his other collaboration with Rodriguez "From Dusk till Dawn."
Now, I like Rodrieguez. I love "El Mariachi" and "Sin City." Still, I didn't see the trailer for this movie, but I read it was a gonna be a Zombie flick(Rodriguez) and I NEVER pass up a Zombie flick.
I thought Planet Terror was gonna be better than Death Proof, but boy was I wrong. It's weird, but Rodriguez's Planet Terror seemed more like a Tarantino work and Tarantino's Death Proof seemed more like a Rodriqguez's work.
I love the fake trailers that other directors put in, and also the fact that it's gonna be a two for the price of one movie deal that lasted over 3 hours long. It was innovative and ingenious, and when i read the critic's and movie reviews, I knew this flick was gonna be awesome.
Some of the more memorable trailer was " Thanksgiving" which was really really gross and disturbing. And "Don't" which made me laugh my ass off.
I also heard that Rodriquez and Tarantino was gonna collaborate again and make one of the fake trailers, "Machete" into a real movie...which should be interesting.

Planet Terror was cool but not your regular zombie flick. Bruce Willis had the tiniest role ever in a movie. But still, it was very enjoyable. Great perfomance by Rose McGowan. Great one-liners, and well, it was absurd as hell, but you'll love it nevertheless. 9/10.

*Spoiler*: __ 



My fav. scene was when Cherry got the gun as a leg and flew into the sky, landed, and shot everyone, that was hilarious and insane at the same time. And also when she made her useless talent work for her and avoided the missile.
And when that doc lady was telling her son to just shoot at anyone, just like he did in his videogames.
What I didn't like was that the Zombies look more like they got a severe case of Acne and giant pimples, it was more gross than anything to say the least. And the movie shone for it's lil ingenious part rather than the storyline as a whole. 




DeathProof reminded me of one of the short stories that I used to read about psychopaths and cars. It was my fav of the two, and focus more on telling a story and made the gross parts stand out more because of that. Kurt Russell really needed to redeemed himself after that "Poseidon" disaster, and this was the movie to do it. Can't say that I was kinda on his side...but only a lil bit. 10/10.

*Spoiler*: __ 



My fav. scene was the ingenious way how the four girls died and how u can see each of their death from their point of view, too bad the scenes went by so fast. Kurt Russell whining "Why.." made me lmao. 
And I love how realistic the car chase was. 
The only bad part was that I stayed till the end to catch the  "special scenes" only to realize that there was no fuckin special scenes!! I wanted to know what happen to Leigh and the greasy mechanic! : P


----------



## Furious George (Apr 10, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> It's weird, but Rodriguez's Planet Terror seemed more like a Tarantino work and Tarantino's Death Proof seemed more like a Rodriqguez's work.[/spoiler]



Huh? Are we watching the same movies?  Planet Terror was classic Rodriguez (buckets of gore, machine guns, mexican-texan setting.) and Death Proof was classic Tarantino (minimal scenes of violence that enhance the experience and give the viewer a sense that the scene was more gruesome then it actually was, LONG dialogue between deep characters, constant shots of women's feet).... I would say that both directors pretty much stayed true to their styles in both movies. 

But yeah, I enjoyed Death Proof more then Planet Terror as well.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2007)

I found Planet Terror to be a 7/10. Although when "El Rey" went ninja assassin on the baddies I geeked out. Fav trailers were all of them xD.

Death Proof has to be the most gratifying movie I have ever seen. I am so fucking glad it ended with 'Tino's flick instead of Rod's flick.

It was just fucking brilliant.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 10, 2007)

Cyckness said:


> Huh? Are we watching the same movies?  Planet Terror was classic Rodriguez (buckets of gore, machine guns, mexican-texan setting.) and Death Proof was classic Tarantino (minimal scenes of violence that enhance the experience and give the viewer a sense that the scene was more gruesome then it actually was, LONG dialogue between deep characters, constant shots of women's feet).... I would say that both directors pretty much stayed true to their styles in both movies.
> 
> But yeah, I enjoyed Death Proof more then Planet Terror as well.



Funny, i always associated Tarantino with buckets of gore and Rodriguez with being able to tell pull off the movie as a whole. but yeah, the constant talking is def. Tarantino and the Tex-Mex thing is def. Rodriguez. Also heard Rodriguez doing Sin City 2 and 3! W00t~


----------



## Furious George (Apr 10, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> Funny, i always associated Tarantino with buckets of gore and Rodriguez with being able to tell pull off the movie as a whole.



You're not the only one who think QT's movies are gore-fest. That's what I love about the guy's movie-making style.  He is a master of giving the viewers the illusion that his movies are gruesome and bloody, when in actuality most of his flicks aren't any more violent then any other R-rated film. The only movie he ever made that displayed an excess amount of blood was Kill Bill vol. 1, and even that could hardly be considered 'gore'.

Rodriguez, on the other hand, was responsible for the blood baths that were: Desperado
From Dusk till Dawn
Sin City 
and now, Planet Terror 



> but yeah, the constant talking is def. Tarantino and the Tex-Mex thing is def. Rodriguez. Also heard Rodriguez doing Sin City 2 and 3! W00t~



You'll probably consider me a heretic for this, but I am one of the few who really didn't like Sin City.... so, I'm not much looking forward to the sequels. I greatly prefer Quentin's work to Robert's..... but, I'll probably wind up checking out the sequels to Sin City just cause'.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2007)

Movie bombed at the theaters.  I guess people want to see big muscular men fighting for their nation in spectacular gorefest over scantily-clad she-devils murdering people by the dozens.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 11, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Movie bombed at the theaters.  I guess people want to see big muscular men fighting for their nation in spectacular gorefest over scantily-clad she-devils murdering people by the dozens.



See, I dont think most people knew about it, because I sure as hell didn't until I decided to go watch a movie this week. Some people might expect another "Once upon a time in Mexico," because of the trailer(heard it wasnt too good.)Meh, I expect a Forrest Gump comeback.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> See, I dont think most people knew about it, because I sure as hell didn't until I decided to go watch a movie this week. Some people might expect another "Once upon a time in Mexico," because of the trailer(heard it wasnt too good*.)Meh, I expect a Forrest Gump comeback*.



Life is like a box of chocolates..._she has a machinegun for a leg!? _  :amazed


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2007)

I wanna see the movie but unfortunately I'm not 17


----------



## delirium (Apr 11, 2007)

Roy said:


> I wanna see the movie but unfortunately I'm not 17



That sucks. I haven't been to the movies in quite some time, but this makes me want to go back a lot more often. In fact, one of the best movie experiences I've ever had. We even stayed 'til the end of the credits hoping for more.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 11, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates..._she has a machinegun for a leg!? _  :amazed



LOL. Have u seen the movie?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> LOL. Have u seen the movie?



Nah, just movie posters and previews.  Made it seem like that was pretty much the whole point to the film though.  _She has a machine gun for a leg_.


----------



## Franckie (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw it yesterday and I thought "Planet Terror" (directed by Robert Rodriguez) was good but "Death Proof" sucked so much people kept walking out of the theater and frankly I almost walked out as well. 

Quentin Tarantino has really lost his touch and I think even his most loyal fans will agree that "Death Proof" is a piece of shit compared to any of his other films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2007)

Mixed reviews, eh? Still, mostly positive... I'll have to see this movie.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

Deltronique said:


> That sucks. I haven't been to the movies in quite some time, but this makes me want to go back a lot more often. In fact, one of the best movie experiences I've ever had. We even stayed 'til the end of the credits hoping for more.



Lol I stayed after too xD



> I saw it yesterday and I thought "Planet Terror" (directed by Robert Rodriguez) was good but "Death Proof" sucked so much people kept walking out of the theater and frankly I almost walked out as well.
> 
> Quentin Tarantino has really lost his touch and I think even his most loyal fans will agree that "Death Proof" is a piece of shit compared to any of his other films.



? It was better than Planet Terror and he has not lost his touch. Did you not like it because the main chars were all chicks?

The Advertising for this movie was horrible. Friend on AIM told me about the movie and thats how I found out.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 11, 2007)

Franckie said:


> I saw it yesterday and I thought "Planet Terror" (directed by Robert Rodriguez) was good but "Death Proof" sucked so much people kept walking out of the theater and frankly I almost walked out as well.
> 
> Quentin Tarantino has really lost his touch and I think even his most loyal fans will agree that "Death Proof" is a piece of shit compared to any of his other films.



Uhh.... I thought that Death Proof was consideraly better then Planet Terror, QT hasn't lost his touch at all, and I SINCERELY doubt that QT fans will call Death Proof a piece of shit.... cause' it wasn't. 

I can sorta see where someone is coming from if they said it wasn't QT's best effort, but it was still an awesome movie. 

I am gonna go out on a limb and say that the people who walked out on Death Proof in the theatres probably thought that 'The Fast and The Furious' was a great movie series.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 11, 2007)

QT, as usual put a bunch of shitty nonsense in between the movie. The long ass conversations which had nothing to do with the plot were a little lame.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 11, 2007)

*Death Proof* was the superior film, but both are great fun.

Rob Zombie's trailer was the weakest, but all were hilarious, I cant wait to see *Machete*.  Edgar Wright's *Dont* is ingenious, and Eli Roth's *Thanksgiving* has an awesome trailer voice over dude on it.  "White meat, dark meat, all will be carved!"

Death Proof has the best last half hour of any film this year, and if any film manages to better it, it still wont have a better last minute than Death Proof.


----------



## Franckie (Apr 12, 2007)

Jotun said:
			
		

> ? It was better than Planet Terror and he has not lost his touch. Did you not like it because the main chars were all chicks?



I didn't mind the chicks at all, there was some hotness surrounding a few of them. 
The only positive were the final minutes but by then the movie had bored the fuck out of me.



			
				Cyckness said:
			
		

> I am gonna go out on a limb and say that the people who walked out on Death Proof in the theatres probably thought that 'The Fast and The Furious' was a great movie series.


Or maybe watching a bunch of girls having silly dialogue that goes on forever and has little purpose besides adding lenght to the film is not to their liking. Literally about 90% of the film is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



girls talking about who they date/fuck and about wanting to drive a certain car.


 
The premise of the movie is so simple I think stretching it 1:30 minutes was what made it a borefest. It would have been better as a short film.


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 12, 2007)

anyone get to see the canadian exclusively added faux trailer "Hobo with a shotgun"?


----------



## Franckie (Apr 12, 2007)

tinlunlau said:


> anyone get to see the canadian exclusively added faux trailer "Hobo with a shotgun"?



Yeah, I saw _Grindhouse_ in Edmonton and the trailer for _Hobo with a shotgun_ was shown before Planet Terror.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought Planet Terror was the better of the two, but Death Proof was no disappointment, and the order was definitely proper.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 12, 2007)

Franckie said:


> Or maybe watching a bunch of girls having silly dialogue that goes on forever and has little purpose besides adding lenght to the film is not to their liking. Literally about 90% of the film is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



While I can definitely admit that the dialogue was boring at points and went on far longer then it had to (I greatly prefer the dialogue found in Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs), it had far more then a 'little' purpose: 

-Giving insight into the characters lives. 
-Developing the characters to the point where you get a feel for who they are 
-Building suspense 

Not only was the dialogue in the movie not purposeless, but I think that it fulfilled all the purposes it had. All that boring and drawn-out talking only enchanced the actions scenes in that movie further. QT directed this movie in a way that, IMO: 

The few actions scenes in Death Proof>>>>> The entire 1+ hour of Planet Terror. 

And even though the dialogue went on far too long in certain scenes, it was definitely engaging enough to keep someone's attnetion until the action scenes started.... that is, of course, unless somone was expecting "The Fast and The Furious" out of the movie. I think that most people who are expecting an actual Tarantino flick (i.e. long dialogue) from Death Proof will not be dissapointed.

BTW, you have to keep in mind that Death Proof was a homage to exploitation, 'I am woman, hear me roar' B-movies of the past. To a certain extent, the dialogue was supposed to be silly and pointless.


----------



## Franckie (Apr 12, 2007)

Cyckness said:


> While I can definitely admit that the dialogue was boring at points and went on far longer then it had to (I greatly prefer the dialogue found in Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs), it had far more then a 'little' purpose:
> 
> -Giving insight into the characters lives.
> -Developing the characters to the point where you get a feel for who they are
> ...



_Planet Terror_ didn't make me suffer with lame shit like

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Girls talking for 10 minutes about falling into a ditch (who the fuck cares?)
-Girls arguing for 10 minutes about whether or not they should take a car and do stunts. 
-Girls talking for 15 minutes about who they date/fuck (who the fuck cares?)
-Girls talking for 15 minutes about an announcement made on the radio for their friend.
-Girls getting drunk for 15 minutes and occasionally getting up to shake their ass to a song.




I'm sorry but that's not character development, it's simply lame/boring storytelling. The only redeeming part was the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



exceptional car chase/stunts at the end.


 which only make up about 12 minutes of the entire film. Twelve minutes of goodness out of 1 hour and 30 minutes + of film is pure fail in my book.

If you liked it that's fine. 

To each their own I guess, but most of the reviews I've read and the reactions I've seen are pro _Planet Terror_ and I think even though _Death Proof_ feels more like the grindhouse movies of old (not many vfx/ low budget), it is clearly the inferior film.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2007)

Franckie said:


> _Planet Terror_ didn't make me suffer with lame shit like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That is the whole point of the movie though. Without the absence of action you wouldn't get the same impact. It's like getting splashed with water when you are awake versus when you are about to fall asleep. Totally different effects. You get drawn in, you begin to become oblivious to the main threat...and BOOM BAMMAMAMAMAM. Then the second half speeds up and has the awesome action suspense which feels 2x as better since it was lacking in the first half.

Like you said tho to each his own I guess. Planet Terror felt like Sin City and Once Upon a Time in Mexico smashed together. Sin City was cool...the other was complete crap. I liked Planet Terror though, the comedy was a little over done at times imo.

Put together with Death Proof, it made an awesome package.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 12, 2007)

Franckie said:


> _Planet Terror_ didn't make me suffer with lame shit like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



But you act like such isn't to be expected of a Tarantino flick!  The fact that you find it boring is purely your own opinion, but your initial statement was that QT fans wouldn't like this movie, and because most QT fans (including myself) loved this movie, you couldn't be anymore wrong. 



> I'm sorry but that's not character development it's simply lame/boring storytelling.



And I'm sorry, but this is subjective. All I know is that *I* walked away from that film with a good understanding of who each girl from the two grroups were...   



> The only redeeming part was the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, come on now! You mean to tell me that you didn't: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



love the scene where the first group of girls are totally mangled in the car crash? That scene was awesome incarnate.




And when movie-making is done right... 12 minutes of goodness CAN, in fact, make an entire movie. But the idea that only 12 minutes of this film was good is just your own opinion to begin with (an opinion that many people would disagree with you on).



> If you liked it that's fine.



Couldn't agree more.



> To each their own I guess, but most of the reviews I've read and the reactions I've seen are pro _Planet Terror_



*looks at the reviews at Rottentomatoes.com.... looks back that this post with confusion* 

Okay, you are either: 

- flat out lying/assuming 
- looking at a COMPLETELY different list of reviews then I am. 

Most reviews I have seen (and am looking at right now) are not only pro-Death Proof, but some even make claims that Death Proof was Grindhouse's only saving grace! I don't personally agree with the latter (I loved Planet Terror), but that is what the reviews are saying. When it comes to the reactions you have witnessed, well, your statement might very well be true (it goes with my theory that the theatre you went to was overrun by TFATF fans )... The reactions of my friends and family have been mixed, but the scale is slightly tipped in Death Prooof's favor in that department as well. 



> and I think even though _Death Proof_ feels more like the grindhouse movies of old (not many vfx/ low budget), it is clearly the inferior film.



Fair enough. Your opinion is your opinion, dude... to be honest, I wouldn't have even responded to your first post if you didn't make the claim that QT fans would think this movie was a piece of shit... cause, ya know... in most cases I have seen, it simply isn't true.


----------



## Franckie (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys are such fanboys. 


			
				Cyckness said:
			
		

> Fair enough. Your opinion is your opinion, dude... to be honest, I wouldn't have even responded to your first post if you didn't make the claim that QT fans would think this movie was a piece of shit... cause, ya know... in most cases I have seen, it simply isn't true.



But I have indeed seen some Tarantino fans expecting Death Proof to be better, only to come out surprised that Robert Rodriguez's Planet Terror ends up being much better. And by the way, a fanbase is always split, so yes, some Tarantino fans do think Death Proof is a piece of shit.

As for the reviews, you need to look at the rotten ones to see the bad comments about Death Proof.

Here's and example from rottentomatoes:

"A three-hour cinematic circle-jerk that starts out well but ultimately disappoints... *Don't be surprised to hear reports of disappointed fans walking out of Death Proof in droves*, well before the closing credits."
cinemaobsession.com

lol
That's exactly what happened at my theater, people just fucking left during Death Proof. I bared with it until the payoff at the end but that's only because I can only fully judge a movie until I've seen it in its entirety. Though that didn't change my opinion of how terrible Death Proof was.

"The problem is that while Tarantino was supposed to be paying tribute to grindhouse fare — in this case the car movie and the slasher movie — he couldn’t resist paying tribute to himself. Which is to say that way too much of “Death Proof” is *devoted to actresses sitting around spewing “hip” dialogue that advances the story not at all*."
Kansas City Star  ROBERT W. BUTLER

So true, I'm all for dialogue as long as it actually has a damn purpose. For examples of brilliant and lenghty dialogue, just check out any David Mamet film. Then again Mamet won the pulitzer price in drama so he blows away many a film writer when it comes to dialogue.

That's all I will say on this matter. It's all opinion anyway.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 12, 2007)

This film reminded me of why I hate women.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2007)

Wesley said:


> This film reminded me of why I hate women.



The film reminded me how Quentin loves playing a Rapist


----------



## Lord Snow (Apr 13, 2007)

While I loved both features, it was for different reasons. Planet Terror was completely out-of-control mayhem, while Deathproof was more engaging thanks to the superior dialogue and acting. Tons of action and gore and humor in the whole experience. And I totally wanna see a Machete movie.

Did anybody else notice that some of the Planet Terror characters turned up again in Deathproof? That blonde doctor and her dad were in both features and so were those latina sisters. Obviously Deathproof took place before Planet Terror, so it was kind of like Pulp Fiction in terms of timing.


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 15, 2007)

I just saw this movie and it was SOOOO F****** funny. I was wondering if anyone else saw this double feature film presentation?

and for those of you who saw it I have one word for you


*Spoiler*: __ 



Machete




Now BEFORE you jump the gun please read what the word grindhouse means

Chances are you problaby don't... so educate yourselves


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 15, 2007)

Theaters are thinking of splitting them up and showing them separately.

How uncool.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 15, 2007)

Wrong section, buddy. Take it to the Theatre.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cosmo_ said:


> I just saw this movie and it was SOOOO F****** funny. I was wondering if anyone else saw this double feature film presentation?
> 
> and for those of you who saw it I have one word for you
> 
> ...



LOL @ Spoiler......
That mock preview for Machete was on some *Harcore* shit.

That movie pretty much WHOOPED ASS overall.....
I remember thinking, after the first feature, "How in the hell they gonna top that shit?"...... Man was I surprised................
That second feature blew me the Fuck away point blank


Sydney Poitier (aka "Jungle Julia") off on some good shit.....



This is one Hell of a movie. Instant classic


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 15, 2007)

im glad some one else watched this moive because it seems to me that this movie was completed underestimated. People usually jump the gun and rate it without knowing what grindhouse actually was.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 16, 2007)

It was fucking fantastic


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 16, 2007)

Grindhouse = Pure Win.

So, who wants to do the ships mast with me?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 17, 2007)

Bear in mind I'm a big Kurt Russell fan as you read this, and DP was definitely my preferred movie of the two. 

Alright, I loved Death Proof right up until the second half.  Kurt Russell playing a badass again, playing a villain, sweet. 

The first part of the movie was great, he was well established as a great driver, a stunt man, very observant and with a car reinforced to handle any type of crash. Plus I thought buying the girls all drinks while not drinking himself so the girls would appear drunk on the autopsy was a brilliant way to get away with murder. 

Then we have the second half of the movie, starts out pretty boring, dialogue with characters I didn't like (and never grew to like as the movie went on), and only a brief glimpse of Stunt man Mike. Fine, whatever. 

Then we have when he's attacking them, they're scared *beep* crying, screaming, generally pretty terrified. 

Then Zoe (I believe her name was) gets thrown from the car moving at an amazing speed and isn't even dirty or scratched when she gets up, but its supposed to be ok because she's "agile". I find that a bit hard to believe, but I was willing to let it go. 

Then the movie lost me. Without a moments pause they go from scared girls to psycho hunting badasses with no fear....wait...what? They don't even stop a moment to gather their thoughts, its just an immediate "lets get that bastard"? 

Then my biggest gripe with the movie, Mike goes from being a fearless badass to a crying child. I find it hard to believe a stunt man with that many scars, who routinely hurts himself badly by crashing his car into people, would have such a low threshold of pain that he would immediately start screaming and crying. 

Then we have the girls coming after him again, and somehow his reinforced crash mobile can't stand up to the awesome power of a dodge charger. 

Then the girls are driving circles around him. The movie opened with Mike talking about how crashes now are all CG, whereas back in his day it had to actually be to real drivers in real cars.  This alone is a great advantage to him, all his decades of driving experience were real, much of hers is probably very fake.

He had probably decades of experience on her as a driver, her driving experience as a stunt woman probably wouldn't compare to his AND he was driving HIS car. A car that he built, that he was completely familiar with. She was in a car she had never driven before, she would have needed time to learn it. 

 You cannot out-drive a person in a car you have only been in for a half hour  and are unfamiliar with its gravity, dimensions, weight, acceleration, breaking, aerodynamics, stability, and build. stuntman mike knew all of this he built his car and has many times her experience as a driver, remember back in his days no cgi. 

I hated, absolutely hated how they were able to thrash him and kill him without him being able to even scratch one of the girls. If one of them had at least broken a nail that would have been something. 

A disappointing end for such a potentially great character.


----------



## biganubis (Apr 17, 2007)

The movie was awsome.  The only problem I had was that the first half of DeathProof had to much boring dialouge.


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 17, 2007)

I liked planet terror... though I wish Bruce Willis had a bit more action in the movie... Also I heard that Machete is coming straight to DVD disc So I am definately getting that....Also

Nicholas Cage as FuManChu -asian villian LOL 

also the thanksgiving I liked especially the scene with the Cheerleader on trampoline and knife *yeowch*

and also at the end what was the killer doing by the end of the trailer?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 17, 2007)

biganubis said:


> The movie was awsome.  The only problem I had was that the first half of DeathProof had to much boring dialouge.



The first part of deathproof?

Atleast some of the dialogue in the first part had something to do with the story.  Stuntman Mike actually participated and it helped set things up for his crime (the whole buying them alcohol and flirting with them so they got drunk enough that the cops would never blame him).

The second part had much much more dialogue and it had nothing what so ever to do with the story.


----------

